# rise and fall windows 7



## Bill16857

i've got windows 7 and i'm trying to play an old game called rise and fall civilations at war. I cant get it to play on windows 7 i get this error

RiseAndFall.exe - Application Error
The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000142). Click Ok to close the application


----------



## Shane

Read this ,Thats what google came up with anyway

http://www.hs-lab.com/usage/faq/con...click-on-ok-to-terminate-the-application.html

Have you updated your Direct X?

Have you tried running the game in Compatibility mode?


----------



## Bill16857

yeah i;ve tried all that haha what is pcanywhere?


----------



## Machin3

Bill16857 said:


> yeah i;ve tried all that haha what is pcanywhere?



My dad has it. I'm pretty sure its a remote desktop login software. Its made by symantec.

http://www.symantec.com/norton/symantec-pcanywhere


----------



## Bill16857

yeh well its got nortan 360 on it.. which is made my symantec


----------

